# Iphone mute problem



## VentAcruZ (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi. I have to iPhone devices, one is iPhone 4 and second is iPhone 5.
On iPhone 4, it stuck on the "mute option". If I am trying to turn off the mute mode with switch, it doesn't work...
On iPhone 5, I can turn on and off mute mode, but when it's on mute mode, the switch Is very sensitive...
I want to fix this by my self, I have the tools for that. But I don't know what part to order... Order the switch it self or the flex cable.

Thank you.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

On the 4, it is unlikely to be the switch and is probably the cable. The cable is about $20, and the switch is only $5. I would get both and replace them both considering you have to remove the switch to do the cable anyway. It is a difficult job to replace the cable, so you don't want to take this thing apart twice if you are wrong. It will be impossible to "Guess" anyway you would need to take it apart to "test" anything and even then it would be hard to test the cable.

As far as the 5 goes. That thing is still under warranty. Apple will fix it for you for free. I don't even know if the parts are available for that thing yet, but my "diagnosis" would be the same for that. The switch would be cheap and unlikely the problem, but while doing the cable you might as well replace the switch to be safe.

To be clear, the switch is basically "Mechanical" and really isn't going to fail.... unless it cracked or something. So while unlikely that the switch is the problem, for it being so cheap you might as well order it and replace it as well to be safe.


----------



## raven2223 (Apr 15, 2012)

I would take it apart and check continuity in the cable and then you'll have your answer I would say the switch but recently I had a problem with my ps3 L3 button so I took it apart and checked continuity on the button portion of the stick and the continuity was fine but I replaced it with one out of an old radio and when every thing was back together sprint worked again so I don't know y that was but I don't see how a continuity check on a closed circuit cable could be a false positive


----------

